
NSA merging anti-hacker team that fixes security holes with one that uses them - Jerry2
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/feb/03/nsa-hacker-cybersecurity-intelligence
======
bediger4000
That seems like a mistake. One of these groups, probably the one that uses
security holes, will get the upper hand, and the other function will be
relegated to the dustbin.

Bruce Schneier has called for the current NSA to be broken up into two
agencies, so that no conflicts of interest exist, and both functions actually
get done.

